# differences in 686's



## ctjoe (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking at purchasing a 686. There are so mnay models old and new. Some have dash and numbers, some no dash, eg 686-6. Is there a place or site I can research models and see differences? Some of the older models look nice but dont know anything about them.

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You might be able to go browse a Barnes & Noble store and see if they have THIS book, it may have the information you're looking for.

The "No dash" guns are first runs, the -_ indicates something changed from the previous model, be it number of pins, screws, internal locks etc.


----------



## ctjoe (Dec 2, 2007)

I am looking at a 686-6 5" lug barrel. is that barrel heavier then reg barrel? looks it


----------

